# Bruit iMac 21,5



## Panabol (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu mon iMac 21,5'' le 9 novembre. Switcheur, je découvre le bonheur du Mac. Je constate toutefois un petit problème, j'ai l'impression que mon iMac est légèrement bruyant. En fait je perçois un léger bruit genre bourdonnement. Très léger certes mais inquiétant si j'en crois les forums qui le disent très silencieux. 
Alors si je soulève l'iMac le bruit disparait et revient dès que je le repose sur le pied.
Pour info, voici quelques données :
Temps
HD Macintoch : 50°
CPU 39°
Ambient 22°
GPU Diode 57°
GPU Heatsink 53°
Mem controler 51°
Northbridge 54°
Optical drive 45°

Fans
Optical drive 999 rpm
Hard drive 1099 rpm
CPU Fan 1199 rpm

Est ce que tout ceci est normal ?

Merci.


----------



## Dailyplanet (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je sais pas car j'attends mon 27", mais peut-être est-ce une résonnance avec le meuble sur lequel est posé ton iMac.
j'ai déjà eu un problème similaire avec un disque et je l'ai posé sur un tapis de souris (en mousse) et le bruit avait disparu !


----------



## Panabol (15 Novembre 2009)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je sais pas car j'attends mon 27", mais peut-être est-ce une résonnance avec le meuble sur lequel est posé ton iMac.
> j'ai déjà eu un problème similaire avec un disque et je l'ai posé sur un tapis de souris (en mousse) et le bruit avait disparu !



Mon iMac est dans une armoire informatique. Effectivement si je place sur un tapis genre bullgom  le bruit ne s'entend pas mais étant donné que je dispose encore du droit d'échange, Je voulais savoir si ce bourdonnement est normal.


----------



## Eltitelino (24 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon aussi détenteur du dernier imac, je n'ai pas de problème de "bourdonnment" mais bien un problème de bruit... !!

Panabol, j'ai les même données que toi sur les vitesses des ventilateurs (mesurées ce jour) mais je reste persuadé que dans ses premiers jours mon mac ne faisait pas un bruit au démarrage, pas le moindre buit, lobe de l'oreille collé au bel écran.. Ma ventilation se mettait en marche qu'en activant des applications lourdes (videos, jeux ect). Bref, ce n'est pas dramatique mais le silence j'aime ca et passer du silence absolu à ce petit bruit de ventil ininterrompu ca m'embete et après 15j de vie c'est inquiétant...

*Rebref , est il normal selon vous que la ventilation soit constamment en fonctionnement, quelqu'un peut il me confirmer un imac sans ventilation ? Ca existe ou j'ai revé les premiers jours ?!

Quelqu'un a-til des données plus faibles que celles annoncées par Panabol (j'ai les même) :
Optical drive 999 rpm
Hard drive 1099 rpm
CPU Fan 1199 rpm*

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Nihao (25 Novembre 2009)

Hello, j'ai un trop beau imac 27" depuis lundi et je l'adore.
MAIS j'ai le probleme de bruit aussi. C'est un bruit grave pas comme le bruit d'un ventilo (plutot aigu), j'ai l'impression que le bruit est du a la vibration de la machine elle meme qui transmet sa vibration au bureau (je sens que la table vibre aussi).
Effectivement quand je soule l'imac le bruit disparait completement, il faudra que je mette un truc sous le pied de l'imac, qu'avez vous mis (j'ai vu tapis de souris, bullgom).
D'ou peut provenir cette vibration ? du Disque dur ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2009)

Depuis le 18/11 j'ai un imac 274" GC i7 . Il y a bien un bruit que je qualifierai de léger. Pour moi , il s'agit d'un ventilateur .

Le modèle de mars 2009 est complètement silencieux. Je possède les deux modèles et il n'y a pas photo. La palme revient à l'ancien modèle.


----------



## Panabol (25 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, depuis que je vous ai signalé ce problème, j'ai commandé un tapis de souris en mousse que j'ai glissé sous le pied et il est vrai que le bruit est beaucoup plus faible et presque inaudible. Je pense que ce bruit est donc normal dans cette nouvelle génération d'iMac et qu'il est transmis au support par le pied en aluminium. Bien sûr, la matière du bureau ou de la table sur lesquels il est posé doit avoir son importance.


----------



## Eltitelino (25 Novembre 2009)

merci pour vos retours,

pour ma part le disque dur externe est débranché depuis longtemps, ca vient du mac, petit bruit de ventilo assez désagréable... il ne le faisait pas au début c'est clair.. je vais tenter le tapis en mousse (que je n'ai pas encore) mais en le soulevant la différence est faible..

et le ventilo s'arrête-t-il de temps en temps pour vous en période de faible activité ? parce que moi c'est non stop...


----------



## godjc (25 Novembre 2009)

Ne pourrait il pas simplement s'agir du bruit de rotation du disque dur ?

Sur mes deux 27 partis au SAV j'avais ses vitesses de ventilos en permanence et j'entendais le disque dur uniquement.

La preuve en est en sortie de veille où on l'entend clairement démarer avant de percevoir le bruit continu.

Pour en être sur vous pouvait utiliser SMCFANCONTROL et baisser à fond les ventilos. (compatible SL)


----------



## Exit209 (25 Novembre 2009)

J'ai un iMac 21.5 posé directement sur mon bureau en verre, et un DD externe Western digital, et c'est le disque dur qui fait le plus de bruit, mon mac est vraiment trés silencieux. Donc je n'ai pas ce probleme (je posséde l'iMac depuis 3 semaines environ)


----------



## Eltitelino (25 Novembre 2009)

godjc a dit:


> Ne pourrait il pas simplement s'agir du bruit de rotation du disque dur ?
> 
> Sur mes deux 27 partis au SAV j'avais ses vitesses de ventilos en permanence et j'entendais le disque dur uniquement.
> 
> ...


Un grand merci Godjc, j'avance !!

Il s'agit du ventilo ODD, celui au dessus de l'alim je crois... En fait il émet un sifflement quand il tourne au minimum (1000), je l'ai monté à 1063 et le sifflement disparait... défaut de fabric ?! Sinon peut on réduire la vitesse de rotation, quelqu'un a un moyen ?

Pour autant ca ne répond pas à ma deuxième question, pour vous, ce ventil de l'alim s'arrête t il de temps en temps ?! 

merci d'avance,


----------



## godjc (26 Novembre 2009)

Je les ai jamais vu à zéro.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

godjc a dit:


> Pour en être sur vous pouvait utiliser SMCFANCONTROL et baisser à fond les ventilos. (compatible SL)




Sur mon iMac QC i7 la différence de bruit est quasi nulle.


----------



## godjc (26 Novembre 2009)

Si leur vitesse a baissé, tu peux supposer que le bruit ne vient pas d eux.


----------



## Eltitelino (26 Novembre 2009)

bon la vitesse est normale mais vous les entendez vous vos ventilos ?! avant j'avais un joli soufflement, pas du tout désagréable, ce n'est plus le cas... ca ressemble davantage à un bruit de tension... assez agaçant tt ça..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------

d'ailleurs en parlant de sifflement l'écran siffle quand je m'approche sur le côté, ca vous parle ?!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

C'est un écran dragueur :rateau:


----------



## cillab (27 Novembre 2009)

Nihao a dit:


> Hello, j'ai un trop beau imac 27" depuis lundi et je l'adore.
> MAIS j'ai le probleme de bruit aussi. C'est un bruit grave pas comme le bruit d'un ventilo (plutot aigu), j'ai l'impression que le bruit est du a la vibration de la machine elle meme qui transmet sa vibration au bureau (je sens que la table vibre aussi).
> Effectivement quand je soule l'imac le bruit disparait completement, il faudra que je mette un truc sous le pied de l'imac, qu'avez vous mis (j'ai vu tapis de souris, bullgom).
> D'ou peut provenir cette vibration ? du Disque dur ?


bonjour j'ais un 27,qui est vraiment silencieux mais pour ton probléme,de vibrations,mets des petites pastilles
de cilicone anti bruits ce sont des petits cones autocollants expret vendu chez castorama sous la marque GPI
dome plastique anti bruit c'est nikel 3 euros


----------



## Eltitelino (28 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part, j'ai réglé le problème de la manière suivante :

- installation de smcfancontrole et augmentation du ventillateur ODD à 1060 contre 1000
- petite mousse discrete sous le pied

Reste à savoir combien de temps la chose tiendra le coup... *Il faut espérer qu'Apple rectifie le tir pour les prochaines montures, c'est quand meme ennuyeux tt ça... !*


----------



## Denauw88 (30 Novembre 2009)

Juste pour signaler que j'ai également ces bruits de sifflement lorsque je diminue la luminosité et le bruit du disque dur en fonctionnement. 

J'imagine qu'aucune solution logicielle pourra résoudre ces problèmes?


----------



## Eltitelino (30 Novembre 2009)

Oui léger sifflement quand la luminosité est réglée autour de 50%.. 
Pas méchant mais ca fait pas propre..


----------



## Eltitelino (2 Décembre 2009)

D'autres cas similaires de sifflement quand la luminosité est autour de 50% ?!!


----------



## Woaha (2 Décembre 2009)

Oui, il y a d'autre cas. Je suis d'ailleurs parvenu à me faire rembourser en raison du sifflement. Je vais tout simplement attendre d'en savoir plus à ce sujet, puis reprendre un iMac une fois le problème corrigé.

Voir : http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/echange-imac-21-5-a-285407.html et http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2209558&start=0&tstart=0.


----------



## Emerout (2 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un iMac 21,5", et j'entends aussi ce sifflement quand je baisse la luminosité, 
mais je ne l'entends que lorsque je me lève et que je colle mon oreille derrière le Mac !

Ma femme, qui utilise l'ordi et qui est très sensible à ce genre de fréquences ne l'entends pas : je ne lui en ai pas parlé ! 

Donc pour moi, ce problème n'en est pas vraiment un ....

Après le bruit est peut-être chez moi atténué / absorbé par l'environnement.


----------



## Denauw88 (4 Décembre 2009)

Re-bonjour à tous!

Ayant les mêmes soucis (sifflement quand la luminosité est faible et grattage du disque dur) je suis allé chez mon APR (Stockel - Bruxelles) pour le renvoyer chez Apple. Déjà le vendeur n'a rien remarqué d'anormal: le grattage du disque dur n'intervient il est vrai que quelques heures après l'allumage hors je venais de le formater et de l'éteindre. Quant au sifflement, il a du appeler un collègue plus jeune qui a rétorqué que c'était "normal".

Bref ils étaient réticents à me le reprendre mais j'ai quand même insisté et je suis bon pour 2 semaines d'attente sans savoir si j'aurai un nouveau puisqu'apparemment il n'y a aucun soucis technique.

Vous trouvez aussi cela normal ce bruit de disque dur et ce sifflement quand la luminosité est faible? Sous prétexte qu'on est jeune et que nos oreilles sont en bonne santé on devrait en souffrir? (bon je suis un peu énervé là mais bon mince 1400 quand même!!)


----------



## Bilbo41 (8 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour
Je possède un imac 27 3,06 4670 et j'ai entendu ce bruit désagréable de ventilo dès l'installation.
Grâce à SmcFanControl, j'ai réussi à localiser le ventilo qui fait du bruit, c'est celui du disque dur.
Hier, après l'avoir poussé à fond, il a disparu quand j'ai remis le ventilo à sa vitesse normale, mais il est très vite revenu.
Je ne sais pas comment faire car même si c'est un petit bruit (genre ventilo mal huilé), cela commence à devenir agaçant.


----------



## Denauw88 (9 Décembre 2009)

Bilbo41 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je possède un imac 27 3,06 4670 et j'ai entendu ce bruit désagréable de ventilo dès l'installation.
> Grâce à SmcFanControl, j'ai réussi à localiser le ventilo qui fait du bruit, c'est celui du disque dur.
> Hier, après l'avoir poussé à fond, il a disparu quand j'ai remis le ventilo à sa vitesse normale, mais il est très vite revenu.
> Je ne sais pas comment faire car même si c'est un petit bruit (genre ventilo mal huilé), cela commence à devenir agaçant.



Comme je l'ai mis plus haut moi je l'ai envoyé au SAV. S'ils me renvoient le même iMac alors c'est que ce bruit est "normal" pour eux. Patience...


----------



## didb (9 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un iMac 21"5. Il est très silencieux mais par 2 fois le ventilateur s'est mis en route de façon très bruyante. Le bruit est alors devenu permanent jusqu'à ce que je décide d'un redémarrage.
Aux redémarrages l'iMac était redevenu silencieux.
Il doit y avoir un bug dans la gestion du ventilateur ?


----------



## Xian (10 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un nouvel i7. J'ai effectivement un léger bruit, bourdonnement, plus fort que le simple bruit des ventilateurs (tous les 3 aux environs de 1000), qui se transmet par le pied. Quand je soulève l'iMac, le bruit disparait. Il n'y a alors plus que le bruit des ventilos.


----------



## Bilbo41 (13 Décembre 2009)

Mon bruit de ventilo est de plus en plus fort et crispant, je crois que je vais envoyer mon imac au service après-vente. J'attends le retour de Denauw88.
Quelqu'un sait-il si les nouveaux imac sont faciles à démonter, je ne voudrais pas de la poussière sous la vitre, quelque chose dans ce genre alors que je n'ai pas de problème à l'écran.
C'est quand même rangeant ce bruit, tout fonctionne bien sinon.


----------



## Denauw88 (13 Décembre 2009)

Je suis allé voir mon APR hier il m'a dit de téléphoner au SAV directement donc je leur téléphonerai demain. 

J'ai quand même peur qu'ils me disent qu'il n'y a aucun problème alors que le disque dur grattait pas mal!


----------



## Lonneki (14 Décembre 2009)

Hier j'ai été acheté à la Fnac deux iMac 21,5.

L'un des deux est touché par le sifflement "à 50%"
Il est équipé d'un disque dur Seagate

L'autre qui ne siffle pas, mais grésille légèrement à 50%,
il est équipé d'un disque dur Hitachi.

Je ne pense pas que cela ai un rapport.
Ce sifflement ne s'entend pas de face, mais du dessus et encore, à condition que la pièce soit totalement silencieuse. Donc à mon avis, ce n'est absolument pas rédhibitoire.
Sur mon Mac Pro l'alim grésille bien plus fort et malgré un échange, aucune différence.
J'ai l'impression qu'Apple fait quelques économie sur les alims


----------



## Denauw88 (16 Décembre 2009)

Juste pour vous tenir au courant, j'ai téléphoné hier pour avoir des informations mais ils ne l'ont pas encore analysé. Ils m'ont conseillé de retéléphoner fin de semaine.


----------



## chafpa (16 Décembre 2009)

Devrais-je croiser les doigts mais l'imac 21,5" que j'ai depuis dimanche dernier est particulièrement silencieux


----------



## mjpolo (16 Décembre 2009)

Denauw88 a dit:


> Sous prétexte qu'on est jeune et que nos oreilles sont en bonne santé on devrait en souffrir?



Pourquoi, ce n' est pas marqué dans le mode d'emploi que le nouvel iMac est une machine pour les vieux sourds et myopes?




Lonneki a dit:


> J'ai l'impression qu'Apple fait quelques économie sur les alims



...et pas que sur les alims :hein:



chafpa a dit:


> ... l'imac 21,5" que j'ai depuis dimanche dernier est particulièrement silencieux



...t'es  sûr que ton ouïe n'est pas en train de baisser?

...ne tirez pas!! je sors ---> :bebe:


----------



## chafpa (16 Décembre 2009)

Si sûrement mais c'est normal pour moi, c'est l'âge


----------



## Denauw88 (18 Décembre 2009)

Voilà j'ai téléphoné au SAV de mon APR et ils m'ont indiqué que c'était la carte mère le soucis et qu'ils en attendaient une nouvelle. 

Vous comprenez le lien entre un bruit de disque dur + sifflement à cause de la luminosité d'une part et la carte mère d'autre part?


----------



## nunozu (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai un imac 21,5" (entrée de gamme), depuis 3 semaines, et il est parfaitement silencieux (à part quand je mets un CD dans le lecteur bien sûr, là ça en fait du bruit).


----------



## jimmy91200 (27 Décembre 2009)

Moi idem pour le bruit du ventilateur CPU,un bruit de bourdement ou bruit genre transformateur électrique
et ca me la fait des le première allumage.
je sais pas encore si je le renvoi en SAV

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

j'ai oublier de précisé c'est un Imac 27" core 2 duo


----------



## nunozu (30 Décembre 2009)

Mon imac n'a pas ce problème... mais si ça vient de la luminosité à 50%, pourquoi ne pas régler celle-ci sur 40 ou 60%, tout simplement ? La différence n'est pas bien grande.


----------



## Damr (31 Décembre 2009)

J'avais reçu un Imac 21,5" avec un petit bug à l'allumage. Je l'ai ramené pour un échange. L'ancien était complètement silencieux, et j'entends avec celui un petit bourdonnement permanent qui ne vient pas des ventilateurs (test fan control). 
Mais je parle d'un LEGER bourdonnement. Comme Xian, celui ci disparait lorsque je lève le pied. Je pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'un pbm de fonctionnement: Certains macs seraient-ils plus bruyant que les autres?


----------



## monmakebo (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,
Novice chez mac, j'ai acheté un 21,5 le 15 décembre. J'ai de suite entendu un bourdonnement mais je ne savais pas si cela était normal ou pas étant donné que mon pc faisait du bruit aussi mais différent, plutôt un souffle. Là, c'est comme un générateur. Je l'ai très peu utilisé puisque je me suis absentée pour Noël et ne suis rentrée que samedi mais cela m'a permis de constater dans ma famille que le bruit de mon nouvel ordi ne devait pas être normal puisque le mac de ma famille était silencieux, complètement silencieux...Je suis embêtée...et ai passé le délai d'échange. Je l'ai acheté à la fnac avec la garantie réparation mais c'est irritant je trouve à ce prix là. D'après un vendeur de la fnac lors de l'achat, les macs auraient un coût moindre désormais (tout est relatif...)parce que les composants sont désormais similaires à ceux des pcs et apple auraient de plus en plus de retours...Le reste marche très bien et après avoir été sur pc, c'est un délice.
Bonne soirée
Monmakebo


----------



## JulesP (3 Janvier 2010)

Si tu l'as acheté le 15 décembre, tu as 30 j pour l'échanger avec apple ( normalement ça marche même si tu l'as acheté à la fnac ).
Attend quand même confirmation de quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## chafpa (3 Janvier 2010)

monmakebo a dit:


> D'après un vendeur de la fnac lors de l'achat, les macs auraient un coût moindre désormais (tout est relatif...)parce que les composants sont désormais similaires à ceux des pcs et apple auraient de plus en plus de retours...Le reste marche très bien et après avoir été sur pc, c'est un délice.


Sûrement pas faux du tout 

Le mien ne fait qu'un souffle à peine audible. Ce que j'entends le plus, c'est ma Time Capsule quand elle démarre : Grattement du HDD pendant quelques secondes et après, plus rien


----------



## rom73 (5 Janvier 2010)

De mon coté (iMac 21,5", 500Go) pas de bruits parasites, meme avec la luminosité abaissée à 50%. Un vrai régal cette machine ! 

Rom


----------



## Denauw88 (7 Janvier 2010)

Voilà j'ai enfin récupéré mon iMac hier, après près d'un mois de réparation! Mais bon c'était une mauvais période aussi. Ils m'ont changé ma carte mère.

Bon le bruit de luminosité est toujours présent mais avec le logiciel shades je réduis la luminosité sans passé par Mac OS donc c'est résolu. A mon avis tous les iMac à écran LED ont ce souci mais seuls les jeunes l'entendent apparemment, on a fait le test en magasin et les 2-3 de moins de 30ans l'entendaient les autres non.

Le bruit de disque dur à disparu, j'ai envie de dire "pour l'instant" mais comme j'ai travaillé dessus toute la journée je peux espérer que ce soit bon!



Là où je reste sur ma faim c'est que je trouve que l'iMac fait plus de bruit que le MacBook mais je suppose que le disque dur plus puissant, l'écran etc y sont pour beaucoup.

Enfin je note que moi mon APR m'a "juste" fait une réparation, aucun remplacement ou autre, je garde le même. Apple aurait-il fait pareil?


----------



## aurelB (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Après 20 jours d'utilisation de mon Imac 21,5(d'ailleurs les meilleurs passés depuis avoir quitté windows...) j'ai aussi entendu le sifflement aigüe sur l'appareil. 
J'entends ce bruit devant ou un peu plus depuis l'arrière l'ordinateur et il se coupe quand je suspends l'activité.Je l'entends également soit quand je diminue au minimum la luminosité ou au contraire quand je la monte au maximum. 
Bref depuis aujourd'hui ça commence à être assez pénible je n'entends plus que ça maintenant!J'ai lu quelques pages du forum et je ne sais pas quoi faire encore entre le garder et espérer ne plus rien entendre ou le renvoyer en garantie sachant que cet Imac fonctionne parfaitement et très rapidement et que découvrir ce nouvel univers est génial! 
Si vous êtes dans le même cas faites en part!


----------



## promac345 (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour aurelB

J'ai le même problème avec 2 Imac 21.5 achetés depuis moins de trois mois, un (ultra)son qui devient très vite insupportable !!

Solution (provisoire), augmenter la luminosité au maximum et pour éviter de s'exploser les yeux, installer ce petit logiciel "shade" > http://www.charcoaldesign.co.uk/shades.

C'est un filtre qui assombrit l'écran.

J'appelle l'assistance technique d'Apple aujourd'hui pour leur faire part du problème. 
A mon avis un échange est la seule solution !

je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## aurelB (29 Janvier 2010)

Très bien je vous remercie, j'avais lu cette solution et en effet après avoir installé shades et mis la luminosité du Mac à fond le problème est semble-t-il résolu. Reste à savoir si ça va tenir et surtout si ce bruit est normal ou alors si c'est un défaut pouvant s'aggraver? Si vous obtenez une réponse d'Apple merci de la publier


----------



## Bétélgeuse (30 Janvier 2010)

Xian a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un nouvel i7. J'ai effectivement un léger bruit, bourdonnement, plus fort que le simple bruit des ventilateurs (tous les 3 aux environs de 1000), qui se transmet par le pied. Quand je soulève l'iMac, le bruit disparait. Il n'y a alors plus que le bruit des ventilos.




Aprés 15 jours d'utilisation , idem pour moi sur un 27 ! bruit continu trés pénible a la longue , genre transformateur eléctrique . J'ai aussi essayé de le caler , le bruit disparait ... et revient plus tard 
Aprés entretien avec le SAV il s'agit bien d'un probléme commun et récurent : le disque dur ! donc retour lundi . Ca devient lourd ...


----------



## juankalix (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'ai moi aussi eu un problème de bruit sur mon Imac qui s'est révélé être dû à un ventilateur défectueux. J'ai appelé la hotline Apple et l'appareil a été immédiatement pris en réparation pour changer le ventilo défectueux et depuis .....  que du bonheur !!!!

@+

Juan


----------



## Macologie (1 Février 2010)

Il y souvent un problème de bruit et il y a eu bon nombre de poste surtout sur les imac blancs.

Si tu installe onyx, celui-ci va vérifier les données de ton système et voir si les éléments dont le ventilateur fonctionne correctement. 

Mais avant de t'affoler n'oublie pas que la carte graphique chauffe si ta luminosité est plus ou moins forte. Tu sentira la différence de bruit si tu la règle bien.

Ta bête semble chaude alors vérifie que ton dashboard n'est pas trop remplie, que tu n'a pas beaucoup trop d'applications ouverte en même temps et tout devrait rester normal.


----------



## pm4 (15 Février 2010)

Pour ma part, après un premier SAV ou le disque dur à été changé pour cause de bugs à répétition, je retrouve mon iMac i7 8Go 2To, et je le trouve plus bruyant qu'avant.
Il me semble que les trois semaines ou je l'ai eut il avançait dans un silence absolu... Tandis que là les ventilos tournent en permanence tandis qu'à la moindre action, lancement d'application comme ouverture d'un basique dossier le disque dur émet de petits grattements...
Il me semble que mon ancien 24' blanc était plus silencieux...

Qu'en pensez vous, suis-je paranoïaque, est-ce normal ou faut il que l'ordi retourne en stage SAV fissa ?

Si quelques de vous avez eut le même genre d'expérience...


----------



## pm4 (15 Février 2010)

Bon en fait pour moi ça a été second retour SAV ce matin après deux jours d'usage...


----------



## kathy h (8 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai le dernier Imac 21,5 depuis 8 jours et le bruit est constant quoi que je fasse, même quand l'ordi est en veille écran 
j'ai toujours eu des Mac, et c'est la première fois que j'entend du bruit, je ne sais pas si c'est le bruit du DD ou un bruit de moteur 


je vais essayer de le faire changer


----------



## webjib (12 Mars 2010)

Bon ok moi j'ai un 27" mais j'ai aussi le problème de grésillement (plutôt qu'un sifflement) quand la luminosité n'est pas à fond et que l'iMac est un peu chaud. Je suis assez sensible à ce genre de fréquence, et j'ai jamais eu un truc pareil même du temps où j'avais des PC pas forcément haut de gamme. Autant un soufflement d'un ventilo ne me dérange pas, autant un grésillement est horrible à supporter.

Le SAV m'a recommandé un échange vu que je l'ai acheté récemment.


----------



## kathy h (23 Mars 2010)

Et voilà mon iMac est silencieux : Apple a changé un des ventilateurs et la carte mère ( pour le changement de la carte mère je n'ai pas trop compris pourquoi ) le principal c'est que je n'ai plus de bruit du tout , le silence est d'or


----------



## lafroygue (23 Mars 2010)

Le disque dur du mien (iMac 21,5 acheté le mois dernier), "gratouille" légèrement.
On entend l'activité du disque alors que sur mon précédent G5 on entendait plutôt le souffle du ventilateur selon qu'on sollicitait plus ou moins le processeur, mais jamais le disque dur.
Là, pas un souffle mais un léger grattement qui est peut-être tout à fait normal et courant (?).
Sur ces machines toutes neuves, on a tendance à s'inquiéter au moindre bruit.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?
Cela vaut-il la peine d'alerter le SAV et éventuellement de tenter de faire remplacer l'iMac ?
Travaillant au Louvre, j'irai leur poser la question demain Dans le brouhaha de l'Apple Store, impossible de discerner le moindre sur aucune des machines présentées.


----------



## kathy h (23 Mars 2010)

Comme expliqué ci dessus , le mien ne fait plus aucun bruit, comme tous mes iMac précédents


----------



## lafroygue (23 Mars 2010)

En ce qui me concerne, c'est seulement le disque dur qui "gratte" légèrement. Je n'ai aucun problème avec les ventilateurs.


----------



## lafroygue (23 Mars 2010)

Toujours à propos de disque dur, quand je cherche le nom de ce dernier, voici ce que je trouve dans les informations système/Materiel/ATA :

_Cet ordinateur ne contient aucun périphérique ATA. Si vous avez installé des adaptateurs ATA, veuillez vérifier quils sont branchés et allumés._

Sur mon ancien G5, j'avais :

MATSHITADVD-R UJ-846

Curieux, non ?


----------



## kathy h (23 Mars 2010)

lafroygue a dit:


> Toujours à propos de disque dur, quand je cherche le nom de ce dernier, voici ce que je trouve dans les informations système/Materiel/ATA :
> 
> _Cet ordinateur ne contient aucun périphérique ATA. Si vous avez installé des adaptateurs ATA, veuillez vérifier quils sont branchés et allumés._
> 
> ...



Il faut regarder à ATA série


----------

